# 012403 - Fuel Pump Circuit: Electrical Malfunction P3073 - 004 - No Signal/Communication



## 99.5 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey guys. I've noticed that my fuel pump in my MK5 GTI doesn't make the whir sound when I open up the driver side door. I vagcom-ed it and came up with this code:
012403 - Fuel Pump Circuit: Electrical Malfunction 
P3073 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Does anyone know where I should start? Someone mentioned to look for the connector behind the back seat. Where is that exactly located? Search wasn't too kind this time








Thanks in advance!


----------



## Doug-B6 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: 012403 - Fuel Pump Circuit: Electrical Malfunction P3073 - 004 - No Signal/Communication (99.5)*

I've got the same code. Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 012403 - Fuel Pump Circuit: Electrical Malfunction P3073 - 004 - No Si ... (Doug-B6)*

Both of those vehicles are likely 2.0T / BPY engines and they have a FPCM (Fuel Pump Control Module). Checking the fuel pump is a bit more involved. Please post the Auto-Scan so we can see some vehicle details.


----------



## namz (Dec 15, 2011)

Did you get it sorted yet? i have the same problem at the moment and want to know possible cures to it


----------

